

BBC to Project the UK General Election Results on to Big Ben Tower - petercooper
http://infosthetics.com/archives/2010/05/bbc_to_project_general_election_results_on_to_big_ben_tower.html

======
JacobAldridge
Here's the link to the actual announcement -
[http://news.bbc.co.uk/2/hi/uk_news/politics/election_2010/86...](http://news.bbc.co.uk/2/hi/uk_news/politics/election_2010/8656578.stm)

 _"No clue why the Photoshop guy could not update the "2005" reference with a
more appropriate year label."_ Well, given that was the last election and
those were the results, I would say that "no clue" is accurate but perhaps not
applied to the "Photoshop guy".

Overall, I'd call this a compelling work of art for taking election results
back into public spaces rather than 24 hour news channels (like, ironically
enough, BBC World). It's a shame the UK is looking at a hung Parliament,
thereby depriving this real-time (ish) counter of a victory moment.

------
pbhjpbhj
Why?

I guess it's cool to waste money and not have to worry about losing customers
or getting your budgets cut.

I'm with one of the posters there - it will be more interesting to see how
many adverts are overlayed on the projection.

~~~
semanticist
This is a major political moment in the UK. You might as well question why CNN
had their 'holographic interview' toy at the US election. It's a huge media
event, people want to do something a bit special.

Believe me, the BBC are deeply concerned about getting their budgets cut,
depending on the results on Thursday.

~~~
pbhjpbhj
CNN is a business. The BBC is not. CNN are welcome to spend their money
however they see fit; BBC is not warranted to increase viewer numbers but to
educate, entertain and inform. Now you might argue it's entertaining but it
just seems an antisocial gimmick to me.

